# Indian and Chinese Chicken question.



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

You know when you go for an Indian or Chinese and you get chicken in a curry or noodles or whatever, it's always really soft and juicy. It's bloody lovely, then you get some to take home or whatever and eat it next day, it's still perfect. How do they do that? At the moment all my chicken is dry and chewy once it's cold. I want to keep it moist and soft, would I have to boil it or something?


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Marinade it over night in spices and a juice/liquid mate. Should keep it tender. And dont over-cook it, cook it so its done obv. but so its still tender.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I already do that, but it's still like chewing plaster once it's cold, I want the really supple texture the restaurants do, it's almost like jelly, it's perfect chicken.


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

A lot of chinese chicken is 'velveted' they marinade it in egg whites (yay) and cornstarch, for about 30 mins.

Makes it really soft and tender


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

probably not overcooked tbh, I can get my chicken like that, if I cook it in tinfoil it stays nice and soft and tender, I cut the chicken really thin aswell so it cooks quicker.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Dont forget mate currys etc have a lot of oil and butter in them,thats why they are so blooming tasty.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Alex The Kid said:


> Dont forget mate currys etc have a lot of oil and butter in them,thats why they are so blooming tasty.


Even so I went for a Chinese last week for me bro's birthday and ordered a banquet, out came this chicken with cashew nuts and some other stuff, the chicken had no sauce on, but still amazing.

The egg white one sounds like a winner, I might try that.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

MONOSODIUM GLUTIMATE, get it at any chinese supermarket it tenderizes the meat


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Try cooking your curry in the oven. Makes the chicken really soft and succulent!


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Take my word for it mate, forget about marinades etc Monosodium Glutimate is what makes the meat squishy soft. I have a chinese mate whos father owns a takaway. I asked him this years ago


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

that stuffs not oo good for you though is it? an additive thats best avoided


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

A great way of cooking chicken is wrapped in tin foil and slowly done in the oven seems to keep its juices better.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

recc said:


> that stuffs not oo good for you though is it? an additive thats best avoided


Yep youre correct, but its FACT that it is this, what is used in chinese takeaways, and this is what was asked at the begining if the thread


----------



## Farroid (Aug 19, 2008)

They must inject there chickens with steroids


----------

